# Spindrift 19



## mike morissette (May 20, 2012)

I just bought a Spindrift 19. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for the boat? Thanks!


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

mike morissette said:


> I just bought a Spindrift 19. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for the boat? Thanks!


I would probably refer you to this thread.



> www.starwinds.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=309
> 
> You'll have to copy the link and paste it into the IP address manually because it does not seem to work as a hot link.


This might be the information you want; it's probably a good place to start.

This is on the starwind forum:
http://www.starwinds.com/phpbb/index.php

Section:
The Starwind Boats

Thread:
Thank you, Sue, for the Rigging Manual!


----------

